# Stolen Puppy Lab X Staffie  Reading, Berkshire



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Please keep a look out for this little girl and cross post far and wide if you can:



> Our dog was stolen from our yard in Berkshire on 12 March. The Police do not think the people came to specifically steal the dog and that she may have been dumped somewhere. She is 9 months old and she has a large white patch on her chest. She has a slight limp and grunts when she breaths. I have attached a poster of her, the pictures on it are not great but they clearly show the distinctive white mark on her chest. She was spayed approx. 6 weeks ago and the shaved area and the scar are still visible. I would be grateful if you could circulate the poster and let me know if any dog matches her description is brought to your attention.
> 
> Thank you very much
> 
> ...


----------

